

Drop-Down Usability: When You Should (and Shouldn’t) Use Them - kristiankh
http://baymard.com/blog/drop-down-usability

======
CWuestefeld
My pet peeve is address forms that give you a State selection in a dropdown.
It's so much easier to just type "NJ" than to hunt down the state from the
list. Then I have to go through the same thing for the credit card expiration
month and year.

Typing "NJ" is easier than finding and selecting it from a list of 51. Typing
a 1 or 2 digit month is easier than finding it on the list (especially when
you have to translate between month names and numbers), and typing the year is
likewise easier.

It's not always easier to select. And it's not saving the programmer any work:
you've still got to make sure that I didn't use firebug to mess with your
selection list.

